# Sex Drive After Tren/Deca Cycle?



## AllesT (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello, 

Firstly to anyone that may remember me from here. its been a while, hope yall are doing well 

I recently ran my first tren/deca and test cycle. tren was 400mg and deca was 500mg. I wanted to give this a shot 
I finished cycle and c***sed for a few months. I recently have hopped back on cycle and am 4 weeks in. 

Now normally at this point using short esters and 3 weeks in my sex drive and libido has gone up like CRAZY. 
This time, not only do i have no sex drive at all, but i find it a bit hard to get stimulated and have had a bit of ED issues. 
I have a feeling the 2 19nors have caused me to get high progesterone/prolactin. I had no caber. 

It is hard for me to get blood work in Canada. I just ordered some caber, HCG and clomid.
I am going to start dosing caber at 0.5mcg e3d and am thinking about running HCG and clomid while on my current cycle 

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Theguyfromthegym (May 8, 2018)

Get your blood work done, it will tell you everything, just got mine done today which told me I definitely need caber, if you don?t get tested you have to know your own body, are your nips sensitive, are you always tired?, sex drive? I had all these sides and I thought the aroma I was on was bunk,  turns out my prolactin is way to high.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2018)

900mg of tren and deca together, how much test were you using? I never liked deca myself, but even in my 20s I dont think I would have tried those two together at those doses. Both are known to shut down many people who do them, so I think the warnings were out there.

Clomid hurts me more than helps, but many people like it.

hCG try perhaps 250-500mcg twice a week, this is a marathon not a sprint. It takes time to get the factories back to capacity.


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2018)

Well im intrigued to know how cycle went as im gonna run same cycle

Im lucky run the Nors all day long no Prami or Caber so not an issue

Altho i just ordered 100g 1-Test so may go that route - I digress, how was the cycle ?

Ted


----------

